# What does quick stamping of the feet mean?



## Meriwether <3 (Oct 17, 2013)

I've noticed my newest dove, Ivy, stamp her feet alternatively and quickly... sometimes when she was nervous, but other times she was just sitting there, and started doing it. I thought it was just her trying to get a grip for a while, but she's done it when she's on a flat surface or comfy branch for (seemingly) no reason. But usually when it happens is when she's on my shoulder or stomach. Is it anything, or am I just over-analyzing? Just curious.

~Thanks


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Something is tickling or tangling in her feet, it is either a nervous response of her thinking her feet are going to get caught, from people touching her feet, feeling threads or even hairs. Otherwise my first thought would be parasites like mites or lice.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

My pigeon sometimes does it when loose hair from the floor gets tangled in her leg.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Our pigeons do this in the summer when the no see ums ( tiny gnat type flies) start coming out.


----------



## notoriousqueenpigeon (Apr 15, 2011)

hairs caught in the feet. if your hair touches her feet, or pests. sometimes also, when their down is growing in after moulting at the sides of the tail. you can help by gently rubbing her there, if she will allow it!!! (some are posessive about their tail bases!!!)


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Sometimes the birds do this when they have lice or mites.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

mine do it from red mites that live in the wood of the loft. i've used sevin dust powder on the birds and perches as well as perch oil, smells good try to stop it as if its mites they get nuts at night and the birds don't rest.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the thread is from december.. but to add to this if meriweather is still around.. mine will do it from no seeums may thru june. so being this was made in december I would say lice, fleas, or something tickling him.


----------

